# Cycling clubs in basingstoke?



## livpoksoc (30 Jun 2014)

Do any CC'ers know of any clubs in the Basingstoke area, that cater to those who are not necessarily the fastest/most experienced?

The first one on a Google search 'Cycle Club Basingstoke' looks a bit intense for what I'm looking for (a group to join on a weekend


----------



## _aD (30 Jun 2014)

I'm somewhatish nearby down in Liss, East Hants, but if you'd like to meet up of a weekend for a pootle I'm up for it. I ride a mountain bike so 12mph or below is fine for me :-)


----------



## livpoksoc (30 Jun 2014)

Thanks. Might take you up on that in a couple of weeks


----------



## User33236 (30 Jun 2014)

Don't know how far these lot are from you.

http://www.oakleypedalers.co.uk


----------



## livpoksoc (1 Jul 2014)

User33236 said:


> Don't know how far these lot are from you.
> 
> http://www.oakleypedalers.co.uk



Not far at all, seems a reasonable bunch! I'll drop them an email, thanks.


----------



## kipster (1 Jul 2014)

Oakley Pedalers, I'm one. Generally three rides on a Saturday morning, a foundation is 40 miles at 14mph average, intermediate 50-60 miles at 15 - 16 mph and an advanced 50 - 80 miles at 16+. The also ride out on a Thursday evening, these are shorter but faster. Some of the rides are busy, but we are getting better at splitting them up. They are a friendly bunch. They also do occasional transition rides to bridge the gap between two groups.

I'm happy to answer any questions, or pop along to the car park by the school in Oakley, 9am start on a Saturday morning, so best to get there 8:45 ish.


----------



## Over The Hill (1 Jul 2014)

As you see from my location
<--
also an Oakley Pedaler

I have lead a few "Leisure" rides which are 15 miles at 12 mph and they go up in stages from there or down to "family" . As Kipster says there are others going further and faster. All seem a good lot and the group has built up well over recent years.

I am not aware of any other group actually in Basingstoke. Before OP I used to go down to Alton where there was a good group. 

Basingstoke is about the worst place in the world to cycle but come two miles out to Oakley and there are endless back lanes that are almost traffic free in all directions. Countryside is different in each direction. South is Chalk river valley, West and Northeast are good rural lanes. Northwest goes onto the North Wessex Downs with a few serious hills to deal with. I have been cycling around here for about six years and never run out of places to go and new bits to discover.


----------



## Broadside (1 Jul 2014)

Over The Hill said:


> .
> 
> Basingstoke is about the worst place in the world to cycle but come two miles out to Oakley and there are endless back lanes that are almost traffic free in all directions. Countryside is different in each direction. South is Chalk river valley, West and Northeast are good rural lanes. Northwest goes onto the North Wessex Downs with a few serious hills to deal with. I have been cycling around here for about six years and never run out of places to go and new bits to discover.



I'm in Fleet and frequently do a circular ride around Basingstoke. So long as you keep more than 2 miles out from the centre there are some fantastic roads and villages to ride through. Keep off the main roads and stick to the unclassified roads and you will have a great time around there, especially if you venture north to Kingsclere and Overton, west to the beautiful Test Valley or anywhere south all the way down to the coast, you are pretty well spoiled for choice.


----------



## livpoksoc (1 Jul 2014)

Thanks all, seems good. Can I assume all your rides go off at the same time just in different groups? If so, I need to do a 40 miler this weekend, so could come and join you guys. If I have access to the car, is there parking available at the location you set off? If not, I'm only 6 miles away so could cycle over first thing.


----------



## Over The Hill (2 Jul 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> Thanks all, seems good. Can I assume all your rides go off at the same time just in different groups? If so, I need to do a 40 miler this weekend, so could come and join you guys. If I have access to the car, is there parking available at the location you set off? If not, I'm only 6 miles away so could cycle over first thing.



Yes they all (apart from the beginners leisure ride) start off in a small carpark/layby in the Middle of Oakley. You can usually park there or if not in a nearby road.


----------



## livpoksoc (2 Jul 2014)

Over The Hill said:


> Yes they all (apart from the beginners leisure ride) start off in a small carpark/layby in the Middle of Oakley. You can usually park there or if not in a nearby road.



Ok thanks, I may well see you on Saturday!


----------



## Bollo (2 Jul 2014)

Not much to add to OTH's excellent summary of the delights of cycling around Basingstoke. My own favourites are the NCN23 south to Alresford and the other way up to Hannington Mast, Watership Down and the hills around Newbury. I sometimes see riders from CC Basingstoke out and about and they seem friendly enough by club standards (not like them feckers from Sotonia)

One question though - your location says Southampton, so why Basingstoke?


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2014)

There used to be a guy than ran some nice audaxes out of Oakley - I rode a couple about 10 years ago. I seem to remember Basingstoke CC members taking part - they didnt seem to be a particularly unfriendly or superspeedy lot.


----------



## kipster (4 Jul 2014)

@livpoksoc the rides on Saturday are, hope you can make it. I won't be there as I'm off up to Leeds to watch the start of le tour.

*Foundation*: 35-40 miles at 14 mph

Kingsworthy, Avington, Alresford, Candovers, options at Axford and home


*Intermediate*: Big Wheel Recce Ride – 48 miles at 15-15.5 mph

Hannington, Cole Henley, Wherwell, Barton Stacey, Steventon, Axford, Farleigh Wallop, Pack Lane and home

Garmin Link: http://connect.garmin.com/course/7130812


*Advanced*:– details at start of ride – approx 50-60 miles at 16+ mph


----------



## Over The Hill (4 Jul 2014)

*Big Wheel 22

*
*Sunday 27th July*
*Starting from 9am at Down Grange Sports Complex, you can spend a glorious summer's day riding through the beautiful countryside of North Hampshire to raise much needed funds for your local Hospice. You can choose from one of our four breathtaking routes, <5 miles, 18, 31 or a challenging 63 miles. 

http://www.stmichaelshospice.org.uk/?page=BW22

This seems a good place to plug a local Basingstoke charity event. Link has full details and routes. The 63 miler looks a nice route. 

*


----------



## kipster (4 Jul 2014)

I did the 63 mile route last year, didn't ride enough before hand and the last 15 miles were a struggle. I'll be doing it again this year (plus 10 miles there and 10 miles home), and the planned inter/advanced full route recce next weekend. I've done a lot more time on the bike this year so should fly round. It is a good route, some nice hills, lovely flats and a great atmosphere.


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Jul 2014)

Bollo said:


> Not much to add to OTH's excellent summary of the delights of cycling around Basingstoke. My own favourites are the NCN23 south to Alresford and the other way up to Hannington Mast, Watership Down and the hills around Newbury. I sometimes see riders from CC Basingstoke out and about and they seem friendly enough by club standards (not like them feckers from Sotonia)
> 
> One question though - your location says Southampton, so why Basingstoke?



I regged here when I was based in Southampton, haven't updated it. I moved to Basingstoke in 2012, but this is the first year I've ventured out on my bike properly.

I had also heard Sotonia chaps weren't necessarily the most welcoming bunch, or at least they were very 'try hard' and not for the leisurely rider. Shame but if that's their bag, fair enough.




kipster said:


> @livpoksoc the rides on Saturday are, hope you can make it. I won't be there as I'm off up to Leeds to watch the start of le tour.
> 
> *Foundation*: 35-40 miles at 14 mph
> 
> ...



Cheers, I'm likely to join for the 40 tomorrow (provided the heavy rain does fall tonight & not linger until tomorrow).


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2014)

Over The Hill said:


> *
> This seems a good place to plug a local Basingstoke charity event. Link has full details and routes. The 63 miler looks a nice route.
> *


 
I'm in Oakley that weekend - maybe I should bring my bike!


----------



## Bollo (4 Jul 2014)

livpoksoc said:


> I regged here when I was based in Southampton, haven't updated it. I moved to Basingstoke in 2012, but this is the first year I've ventured out on my bike properly.
> 
> I had also heard Sotonia chaps weren't necessarily the most welcoming bunch, or at least they were very 'try hard' and not for the leisurely rider. Shame but if that's their bag, fair enough.
> 
> Cheers, I'm likely to join for the 40 tomorrow (provided the heavy rain does fall tonight & not linger until tomorrow).



Aaaahhh - that would explain it. Enjoy your ride one-and-all.

I was slightly tongue-in-cheek about Sotonia as I know a couple of perfectly nice people who ride with them, but they are at the more 'committed' end of the spectrum.


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Jul 2014)

Fair enough. My old manager was a member of Sotonia for years & said they were good guys but very competitive & weren't for newbies. 

Either way enjoy your weekend rides! Hopefully the rain won't be that bad tomorrow morning.


----------



## Binz (4 Jul 2014)

there's one in Odiham too http://odihamcyclingclub.co.uk/ I've not been out with them (15 mph ave is not where I'm at yet) but they also have more gentle rides 1/month


----------



## livpoksoc (4 Jul 2014)

Gahhh going to probably have to give tomorrow a miss. Was doing some hoovering this evening & as I straightened up, something gave way in my back. Hoping it'll clear in a couple of days with rest, but not ideal, was hoping to get up to 50 miles this weekend!


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2014)

I was in Oakley over the weekend. Saw a few Oakley pedalers outside the cafe opposite the school. Also saw quite a few riders passing through Oakley on Sunday, presumbly doing the Big Wheel rides.

You can really see how things have changed. I went for a run (Oakley - Malshangar - Upper Wootten - Wootten St Lawrence - Newfound - Oakley) and was passed by a dozen or so cyclists on race bikes and mountain bikes. When I regularly ran that route 20 years ago, I'd never have seen a cyclist.


----------



## Vertego (22 Feb 2015)

To refresh this thread, I heard of Oakley Pedalers some time last year when I had a BT(?) engineer out. Bike was in the lounge (where else?) and got talking bikes (why is it cyclists cannot avoid talking bikes?). He said he rode with Oakley Pedalers and said allcomers welcome. Not race oriented, unlike CCB or NHRC, so it did appeal to me.

I intend making the effort to get over to Oakley when the weather improves - they do look like a welcoming bunch from their website. However, it does seem a bit of a cheat to drive there. I'm just not convinced I'm up to the ride from home and back again which would put another 20 miles on a ride.


----------



## kipster (22 Feb 2015)

@Vertego good to see you on this thread as well as the Bkool one 

I regularly ride with the oakley Pedalers, and drive to the start, not cheating at all.

We are a welcoming bunch, give it a go. If you email the club and ask to go on the email circulation list, you'll get the planned rides for the coming weekend.


----------



## Vertego (22 Feb 2015)

@kipster must say that it's a little difficult to miss your acid trip avatar 

Yes, still getting used to the BKOOL - on a 30 day trial and I've only ridden it 4 times. Somehow I can't see it going back. But, wow, it can be hard (and pushes you to ride harder than normally).

I will make the effort to get over to Oakley, although I do confess to being a fair weather fairy!


----------

